# Baby raising up her bum when lying down?



## MrsH86

Freya keeps doing this, using her feet and lifting her bum in the air when lying on her back and I'm unsure if this is considered arching her back. She does have reflux and is on medication for it but the only arching I remember was during and after feeds before she was on the meds and that happened whilst upright. 
Do other babies do this and is she just doing it because she can or is it a sign of something, some discomfort perhaps? 

Thanks!


----------



## cookiemo

She she rolled yet, as this was how my lo got going?


----------



## MrsH86

Yeah, she did her first roll on New Year's Day and has done it everyday since, infact tummy time now barely lasts 30 seconds before she's rolled onto her back. She hasn't got back to front yet though. Thanks, maybe she's just trying it out. x


----------



## cookiemo

Ah yes i meant back to front :flower:


----------



## Periwinkle

Mine does this, but only when I'm trying to do her nappy up..


----------



## Lilli

Periwinkle said:


> Mine does this, but only when I'm trying to do her nappy up..

Same here :haha:


----------



## BabyBoo36

Freya does this all the time - it's their way of trying to move around. Freya now lifts her bum and pushes with her feet at the same time - scoots herself round the playmat that way! x


----------



## Sarah lo

My LO does it too. A friend of mine told me it was the beginning of them learning to sit, ie bending in the middle.


----------



## Juicybaby88

My lo does this all the time, it's his way of moving about! He can get across a whole floor if u give him chance! X


----------



## MrsH86

Thanks everyone for your replies! Put my mind at rest x


----------

